# Hearing Protection Act



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is anyone up on where the hearing protection act bill is as far when a vote will be taken on it?
From what I have read when it passes buying suppressor will be like buying a gun.
So what about the guy that wants to make his own suppressor?

Will a home made suppressor be treated as a home made gun is treated now?
you can make it but never sell it? 

I think it would nice to squirrel hunt without scarring the beans out of every animal
on the mountain. And not having my ears ringing would also be a big plus. 

In a lot of country's you must use a suppressor when hunting people don't want to 
hear it and the animal don't get as disturbed 

Is it scaring or scarring ?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Is anyone up on where the hearing protection act bill is as far when a vote will be taken on it?
> From what I have read when it passes buying suppressor will be like buying a gun.
> So what about the guy that wants to make his own suppressor?
> 
> ...


I'm anxious for it to happen myself. I live in the city, and would LOVE to be able to shoot verminous rats and ***** in my back yard.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> I'm anxious for it to happen myself. I live in the city, and would LOVE to be able to shoot verminous rats and ***** in my back yard.


 A 22 LR would be just the ticket I had the opportunity to shoot a 22 LR with a suppressor and I was amazed how 
quite it was I could actually here the gun cycle "clank clank" you could still hear the shot but not much.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> A 22 LR would be just the ticket I had the opportunity to shoot a 22 LR with a suppressor and I was amazed how
> quite it was I could actually here the gun cycle "clank clank" you could still hear the shot but not much.


Sure. I'll be using .22 shorts which travel just below breaking the sound barrier. Coupled with a can at the end of the barrel it's some very unobtrusive varmint hunting.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

StratMaster said:


> Sure. I'll be using .22 shorts which travel just below breaking the sound barrier. Coupled with a can at the end of the barrel it's some very unobtrusive varmint hunting.


If your using a pistol you don't need subsonic or shorts for a suppressor. A 22lr can't get the speed to brake the sound barrier with a 5" barrel.
I know I tested some. After I wasted my money on subsonic 22 lr. 
I'm looking at a box of CCI 22 LR standard velocity and it comes in at 1070 FPS that's a qualifier for subsonic even with a long barrel

But as I think about it yea,, Your right a short would be quieter.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If your using a pistol you don't need subsonic or shorts for a suppressor. A 22lr can't get the speed to brake the sound barrier with a 5" barrel.
> I know I tested some. After I wasted my money on subsonic 22 lr.
> I'm looking at a box of CCI 22 LR standard velocity and it comes in at 1070 FPS that's a qualifier for subsonic even with a long barrel
> 
> But as I think about it yea,, Your right a short would be quieter.


I'm using a scoped rifle... I have a really big, long back yard and would have too many misses with a pistol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No new news on it. 

My thoughts haven't changed. It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> No new news on it.
> 
> My thoughts haven't changed. It ain't gonna happen.


Denton is correct, last I heard it was not going to get out of committee after recent shootings. Pretty much any pro-gun legislation is dead in the water until at least after the midterm elections this year, probably longer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Denton is correct, last I heard it was not going to get out of committee after recent shootings. Pretty much any pro-gun legislation is dead in the water until at least after the midterm elections this year, probably longer.


Short of it is, people would have already received their ATF blessing had they done the do.

Right now, the wait time is averaging six months.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Having a legal suppressor would be nice. I have a lever action 22 with a 24 inch barrel that with the right ammo is not as loud as a bb gun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Last thing I heard a couple weeks ago was the Ryan took it off the docket for the House. My guess is that you can write it off as not happening until at least after the mid-terms.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah, next spring at the earliest. Even then it will be a long shot. As long as there are no more shootings.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking at it from a hunters view point passing this would really be a blessing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

It would be nice to buy one without the wait. I have now, and it is a 308/7.62 caliber. I have used it on my 556 Sig 516 AR, and 300BLK rifles, AR style. Works great. The 556 sounded pretty quiet, not removal of hearing protection safe, but it was quite but quieter.
SIG SRD 762 QD
I will be buying another soon


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> It would be nice to buy one without the wait. I have now, and it is a 308/7.62 caliber. I have used it on my 556 Sig 516 AR, and 300BLK rifles, AR style.
> I will be buying another soon


So you have to have a tax stamp for each suppressor, is it specific to a particular weapon, or not?

*Rancher*


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

yes, a stamp for each suppressor. You can use it on any weapon. But, only you can use it, unless you are present. Now, I fyou get a gun trust, anyone within the trust can use it without you being present.
Its expensive, at 200 dollars a stamp, but using Military retired /active etc discount, I can get the suppressor I want new at 200 dollars cheaper, so it comes out to the same cost as just buying a suppressor.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Having a legal suppressor would be nice. I have a lever action 22 with a 24 inch barrel that with the right ammo is not as loud as a bb gun.


What kind of ammo dose that?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

budgetprepp-n said:


> What kind of ammo dose that?


CB caps.










7- 800 fps. Qute as a mouse from this:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Bleach said:


> CB caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Do you think this ammo would cycle an automatic?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Thank you for the info. Do you think this ammo would cycle an automatic?


It's been my experience that shorts wont, but try it and see.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

azrancher said:


> So you have to have a tax stamp for each suppressor, is it specific to a particular weapon, or not?
> 
> *Rancher*


Tax stamp on a silencer is not weapon specific..


----------

